# Babbit hooves



## ClickMini (Oct 28, 2005)

All that stuff is GONE now, he is starting to look pretty darn good!


----------



## pepperhill (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! Those are LONG!!! Is it going to take a few trims to get him back into shape, Or do you think they will rebound quickly? Thnk you for taking care of the little guy!



Linda


----------



## virginia (Oct 29, 2005)

Now those feet took a while to get that long. At least they look fairly healthy.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 29, 2005)

Well they dont look that bad, for a rescue horse. In this neck of the woods they wouldnt take long to look like that. THis past spring I was getting feet done every 8 weeeks and they looked almost like that.


----------

